
Ask HN: Who are you? - meri_dian
We have an interesting community here so it would be nice to get an idea of people&#x27;s backgrounds. What you do, how you got to where you are now, how you found HN, etc. Maybe reading about other people&#x27;s life paths could inspire others.
======
stocktech
Honestly, I like the anonymity. The random celebrity like patio11 is nice as
they usually drop knowledge bombs,but otherwise, I feel like we're all the
same, working on our projects. If anything, HN makes me feel like anyone can
do anything because that's what startups are about.

When this anonymity slightly fades, the idea of a meritocracy fades with it. I
know I could make more money working on the west coast. I know the work I'm
doing isn't sexy. But my project is fucking interesting and on HN that's all
that matters.

------
schappim
Spartacus

~~~
latexr
I’m Spartacus!

------
5555624
Me

------
edimaudo
Who Who

